# Brown Recluse spider



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fishman,

Love the photos. Nasty little suckers! We have them here too, thankfully not many!

Paragon


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

{{Shudder...}} Very dangerous spider - be careful!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not a fan of them.. I got bit in the arm as a kid, there's a flesh scar, then a dent beneath it where the muscle dissolved and never came back! Whenever I make people feel it they get freaked out ha!

You're brave to have taken pics instead of grabbing a shoe.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

These are fantastic pictures. I hope I don't have nightmares! VBG


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Jeepers creepers!


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

I knew I'd regret opening that link... nice pictures, nonetheless!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd be on the phone to the pest control folks!

I'm not afraid of spiders, but wouldn't want those things around...


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Very nice photos! 

I'm into nature photography myself. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley was biten by one last week. I had her to the vet and he did some test. He said her white blood cells were fighting and doing a good job, he put her on some antibotic and thinks she will be fine. It looks alot better already. I am thankful that she is so healthy and able to fight the infection.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

How did you know she was bitten by a brown recluse? My two (especially Sofia) love to root around outsidelooking for bugs and I'm afraid something will bite them !


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My mom has been biten before and knew what the bites look like. They are a complete round circle in the skin, the hair around the bite will die and come out. This has already happened. She had a discharge that formed like a scab on her back, after a few days I soaked it and it came off. The vet also said he thought it was the BR spider. There are photos on the web to show you what they look like. Some are awful and luckily Carleys did not get that bad. The vet said the health of the animal is a factor in how bad they get...Carley is very healthy!!!!


----------

